# Label problems :(



## Lane (Jul 27, 2008)

I am having a heck of a time developing new labels for my products. I finally broke down and bought a new printer today. WooHoo for that...

What type of label programs do you all use? 

(Tab, I LOOOOOVE your labels!)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Corel Draw. The new program (I think is edition 14) cost hundreds of dollars, but you can get edition 12 for 50 bucks new & unopened  on ebay. I was using 9 & it locked up so I just picked up 12 a month or 2 ago.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2008)

(Thanks!  :wink: )


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 28, 2008)

I use avery because its easier and cheaper! I used to buy my labels but that didn't leave any room for to be spontaneous!


----------



## Lane (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks!!

I really am thinking about just paying someone to do them for me. With my new site coming up, I need new labels, Fresh, shades of green, Apples...

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO limited. I only use basic basic programs (My husband thinks it's still 1989) *sigh*

That's why I code my sites and such... For my Alt. site, basic black worked, but I really want something classy and sleek.


----------



## digit (Jul 28, 2008)

I was just looking at label software last week. So.......when you find the bestest, easy and cheap, let me know which one to get.    

Digit


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, Lane!  I know it sounds TERRIBLE, but knowing that I am not the only one with label woes make me want to dance!  I thought I was the only one!!

I don't know about you, but I can't afford to have my labels done for me--yet.  They are SOOOO expensive, especially when you have many different products/fragrances.  I used Microsoft Publisher to design mine, (with no experience), but I am certain there is a better way.  Everyone and his brother tells me Adobe Photoshop is THE way to do this; only problem is, it is a VERY expensive program, and--like all them--there is a learning curve.

If you can afford to have your labels done, DO IT.  It is not worth the time, aggravation, and money you are going to spend trying to do it yourself!  TRUST ME.


----------



## garland68 (Jul 29, 2008)

I use Adobe Illustrator for my labels and photoshop for my site.  Yes they are expensive and they are not easy to learn.  I was a graphic designer for a time so it is easy for me but some times I feel like just paying someone!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2008)

I bet you could contact a banner maker at etsy & ask for a couple label designs for a fair price. Just make sure they are in a program you can alter when you change scents, etc. Maybe 1 bottle & 1 jar label to get you started...


----------



## digit (Jul 29, 2008)

I can put all my know-how in the eye of a needle with room left over.    That said, I was looking at this one: http://www.novadevelopment.com/products ... ution.aspx

Digit


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

Of all the days... When I finally said "F*** it" and was ready to hire someone (which made me feel bad, because i really don't want to go massively pro, but the stress is well...stressing me out...)

Anyway, not even ten minutes into researching to hire someone I seriously had a graphic designer contact me and ask if a would be willing to trade soap for any graphic design work I might need done!!!

Ahh! And I get to pay in Soap??   :shock:    :shock:    :shock: 

So after a long day of working with this awesome person...My new logo!
How clever is that? I'm thrilled with how "cozy and fresh" everything looks! 






Annnnd my new labels, I simply type in the product name in the area below the Co name, and I have a blank apple to put on the back of products for the ingredients list! Woo! She also made a square design incase I didnt want to worry about cutting around the apple. 








Annnnnnnnnnnd she did an Etsy set for me too  :wink: She also did it in a larger size so I can use it as a header on my new website!






For about ten hours of her time all she wanted was some shampoo and conditioner and  "whatever else you think it is worth" . She is getting the most AWESOME thank you gift set.... (I was a pain to work with and had her keep changing things   )


----------



## Becky (Jul 30, 2008)

Lane, that is amazing! I love how the apple is a globe of the world, that is very, VERY cool!


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 30, 2008)

Lane, that's AWESOME!  I'm soooo happy you didn't have to go through the months of aggravation I did!  (And probably still have to look forward to). 

The design is adorable!


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

*WOW!!!!!!!* How awesome is that??????? You have some darn good vibes about you!!

And they look super!!!

Digit


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 30, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> *WOW!!!!!!!* How awesome is that??????? You have some darn good vibes about you!!
> 
> And they look super!!!
> 
> Digit



I agree with Digit.... Good things always have there way back to good people... Your a great gal....


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I was still kind of iffy on the fonts, so she gave me blank versions of everything and said, it's all yours!  The fonts she used for the original design I don't have on my computer, so I was having a heck of a time matching my labels to banner....

No now I have a blank set I can alter for Etsy, my site, my labels....

 I know it isn't super fancy or stunning, but it MINE and no one else has it.  It's original and I want to keep that element.

So anyway... Back to the stresses of rebuilding my website, products selling out....my daughters end of the yr kindergarten grad party (I'm head of the PTA party planning team...Argh.


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice job she did for you!

I was just about to offer you my assistance for the same deal.  LOL

Glad you got help.


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> Very nice job she did for you!
> 
> I was just about to offer you my assistance for the same deal.  LOL
> 
> Glad you got help.



I still need some graphic help!!


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> Very nice job she did for you!
> 
> I was just about to offer you my assistance for the same deal.  LOL
> 
> Glad you got help.


 I just pm'd you  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great! It's still very you even though it will broaden your customer base. 

Will you hand cut each label into the shape of an apple or will the apple be in a circle or square?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually did something similar. I traded soap for banner and avatars and like how they came out. It took several days but well worth it! Etsy is great for that and I do enjoy trading, going to start that soon again! Xmas is aroung the dang corner again?


----------

